# Network problem with Mac Mini 10.4.3



## sicnaxyz (Mar 7, 2006)

Bought my mini almost a year ago and I am very pleased with my purchase.

However, I've been having a problem that bugs me and I don't how to fix it. After a while, the network connections completely drop (The lan connection and the airport connection) and I can't ping anything outside of the interfaces, can't connect to the internet and it will not come back until I reboot the computer. It's really bothersome because I like to access my computer remotely using VNC and I can't because the connection is constantly down.

I found suggestion to IP is manually configured, disable IPv6, disable the power options (it never closes) and even reinstall the OS completely. The problem is still there. It's really bothersome. I'm nearly giving up now. Even if I'm a MCSE, I wanted to get away from Windows problems and well...I got one in Mac OS X 

Anyone else has the problem or a suggestion how to solve it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tomdkat (Mar 7, 2006)

Are you sure you're not running XP?  

Seriously, does this tend to happen after long periods of inactivity?

Peace...


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 7, 2006)

If the machine goes to sleep, then you will lose network connection as that is disabled during Sleep Mode.  Head into System Preferences-->Energy Saver and disable Sleep mode and see if that does it for you.  Also, you might want to update to the latest 10.4.5 version, along with the security patches that were released after it.


----------



## sicnaxyz (Mar 8, 2006)

tomdkat said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not running XP?
> 
> Seriously, does this tend to happen after long periods of inactivity?
> 
> Peace...



If only...I would know what to do! I'm getting better with OS X but it was so alien when I first started 

It does but it also happen very randomly. I'll give you an example. It took 3 days for it to finally happen last time and this morning I checked my mail on the mac this morning at around 7:00 and when I got to work and tried to log into my mac via my Windows Server by VNC, the connection is dead.



			
				nixgeek said:
			
		

> If the machine goes to sleep, then you will lose network connection as that is disabled during Sleep Mode. Head into System Preferences-->Energy Saver and disable Sleep mode and see if that does it for you. Also, you might want to update to the latest 10.4.5 version, along with the security patches that were released after it.



I've already disabled all sleep mode. The only exception is the screen saver that I could disable. I'm pretty sure I updated to 10.4.5 in hopes that it would solve my problem but I'll have to wait till my girlfriend goes online to ask her to reboot it so I can check.

Any other suggestions? I found a way to reset the connection by doing the following command in terminal: sudo ifconfig en0 down. After that everything comes back. I'm almost tempted to try and find a way to find a way to execute that script every hour. That would partially solve my problem. I know I'm used to doing things like at work with our windows 

Thank for your answers


----------

